# Number of 100m Skyscrapers in Latin America by City (Complete, T/O, U/C, Prep)



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Country_____City______Complete________T/O______U/C_____Site Prep.______Link*









*Argentina*








Buenos Aires______________8___________________2____________1______________0____________Link
Rosario_______________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​ 








*Bolivia*







La Paz________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Sucre_________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link 
​







*Brazil*







Brasília________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Sao Paulo_____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Rio de Janeiro_________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​ 









*Chile*








Santiago______________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​ 









*Colombia*








Bogotá____________________18_________________2____________4______________3______________Link
Medellin______________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Cali__________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Cartagena___________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Barranquilla___________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​








*Costa Rica*








San José_____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​








*Cuba*








La Habana___________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​ 









*Ecuador*









Quito_________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Guayaquil____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​








*El Salvador*








San Salvador__________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​







*Guatemala*








C. de Guatemala______Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​San Pedro Sula________Complete_____________T/O__________1_________Site Prep.__________Link​







*Honduras*








Tegucigalpa__________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​









*Mexico*








Ciudad de Mexico____Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​Monterrey____Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​Guadalajara____Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​







*Nicaragua*








Managua_____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​








*Panama*








Ciudad de Panama___Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​








*Paraguay*








Asunción______________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​








*Peru*








Lima__________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​








*Puerto Rico*








San Juan_____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​








*Rep. Dominicana*








Santo Domingo_______Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​








*Uruguay*








Montevideo__________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​








*Venezuela*









Caracas______________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Valencia______________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Maracaibo____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​

*Other Latin American Cities* 
Country - City______Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​



Please, if you're going to put any new building in this thread, plase use this format:


```
[INDENT][INDENT][B]City[/B]
[center]
#. Scraper Name | Heigth in meters (m) | Heigth in floors (fl) | Status (Complete, U/C, T/O, Site Prep.) | [URL=""]Forum Link[/ URL]
[IMG].[/IMG]
From:[URL=""].[/ URL][/CENTER]
[/indent][/indent]
```

Example:

*Santiago de Chile*

1. Costanera Center | 300m | 62 fl | Complete | Forum Link








From:lapomada.com​
Special Thanks to: *Barto, la_parca*

Saludos!!​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Top Ten of all 100m highrise buildings in Argentina*








*Argentina*










*Buenos Aires*

1. Alvear Tower | 235m | 54 fl | (U/C) | Forum Link








Credits

2. Torre Renoir 2 | 175m | 51 fl | (T/O) | Forum Link








Credits

3. Le Parc Figueroa Alcorta - Torre Cavia | 173m | 47 fl | Complete








Credits

4.Torres Mulieris (x2) | 161m | 44 fl | Complete








http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss296/maxem/mulieris1-1.jpg~original"]Credits

5.Torres El Faro (x2) | 160m | 46 fl | Complete








Credits

6. Torre YPF | 160m | 36 fl | Complete








Credits​​

7. Torre Le Parc Palermo | 157m | 50 fl | Complete 








Credits

8. Chateau Puerto Madero | 155m | 50 fl | Complete








Credits

9. Torre BBVA | 155m | 33 | (T/O) | Forum Link








Fuente

10. Torre Galicia Central | 145m | 33 fl | Complete 








Credits

11. Torres Le Parc Puerto Madero | 143m | 43 fl | Complete








Credits


*Posadas*

12. Torre del Cerro | 108m | 29 fl | Complete | *Link*









Source

*Santiago del Estero*

13. Complejo Juan Felipe Ibarra | 104.5m | 25 fl | Complete | *Link*


Complejo Juan Felipe Ibarra 24 by gergas87


*Neuquén*

14. Garden Tower Residences | 100m | 30 fl | U/C | *Link*








Source​

Rosario
Mendoza
Mar del Plata


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Top Ten of all 100m highrise buildings in Bolivia*








*Bolivia*








1.	Torre Girasoles








From: alvarin7 

2.	Condominio La Casona	
3.	Edificio Multicentro
4.	Banco Central de Bolivia
5.	Torre de las Americas	
6.	Edificio Alameda
7.	Palacio de Justicia
8.	Torres Gundlach
9.	Edificio Mario Mercado 
10.	Torre Duo​

La Paz________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Sucre_________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link 
​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Top Ten of all 100m highrise buildings in Brazil*








*Brazil*









1.	Yachthouse Club | 227m | 75 fl | Under Construction | Forum Link

















From: rodolfokw

2.	Infinity Coast Tower | 237m | 66 fl | Under Construction | Forum Link

















From: wander-udi


3.	Tour Geneve | 182m | 52 fl | Under Construction | Forum Link

















From: Revista Edificar

4.	Millenium Palace | 177m | 46 fl | Complete | Forum Link
5.	Mirante do Vale | 170m | 51 fl | Complete | Forum Link
6.	Rio Sul Center | 168m | 50 fl | Complete | Forum Link 
7.	Edificio Italia | 165m | 46 fl | Complete | Forum Link 
8.	Edifício Altino Arantes | 161m | 36 fl | Complete | Forum Link 
9.	Florida Penthouses A | ???m | 40 fl | Complete | Forum Link 
10.	Parque Cidade Jardim | 158m | 41 fl | Complete | Forum Link​Brasília________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Sao Paulo_____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Rio de Janeiro_________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Salvador Bahia_________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Chile*








*Chile*








Santiago______________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Colombia*








*Colombia*










*Bogotá*


1. Torre Atrio Sur | +268m | 59 fl | Site Prep | Forum Link








From: Arpro - QBO Contructores


2. BD Bacata Complex | 216m - 185m | 67 fl- 56 fl | T/O | Forum Link 








From: Instagramers Bogotá 


3. Torre Atrio Norte | +201m | 44 fl | U/C | Forum Link 








From: Arpro - QBO Contructores









From: jurog


4. Torre Colpatria | 176m | 50 fl | Bogotá | Complete








From: Anthony John Coletti Photography


5. Centro de Comercio Internacional | 172m | 50 fl | Bogotá | Complete








Credits


6. Museo Parque Central | 170m | 43 fl | Bogotá | T/O | Forum Link








From: Harryx5


7. Torre E North Point | 170m | 48 fl | Bogotá | Complete | Forum link








From: jurog


8. Ciudadela San Martin Norte | 170 m | 44 fl | Bogotá | Complete








_From: Emporis_


9. Edificio Avianca | 161m | 41 fl | Bogotá | Complete








Credits


10. América Centro Mundial de Negocios | 160m | 35 fl | Bogotá | U/C

















From: Harryx5​

11. Ciudadela San Martin Sur | 149m | 40 fl | Bogotá | Complete

12. Fonade - DNP - La Nacional | 147m | 37 fl | Bogotá | Complete

13. Torre Krystal | 145m+ | 35 fl | Bogotá | Complete

14. North Point III | 144m | 34 fl | Bogotá | Complete

15. Tierra Firme | 140m | 31 fl | Bogotá | Complete

16. Contraloria General | 140m | 36 fl | Bogotá | Complete

17. Procuradoria General | 140m | 36 fl | Bogotá | Complete

18. Telesentinel - Royal & Sun Alliance | 135m | 36 fl | Bogotá | Complete

19. City U | 123m | 31 fl | Bogotá | Complete | Forum Link

20.Seguros Tequendama | 122m | 38 fl | Bogotá | Complete

21. Residencias Tequendama | 120m | 30 fl | Bogotá | Complete

22. Colseguros | 120m | 29 fl | Bogotá | Complete

23. Torres del Parque | 117m | 37 fl | Bogotá | Complete

24. Torres de Fenicia (x2) | 105m | 31fl | Bogotá | Complete

25. Pacific | 104m | 23 fl | Bogotá | Complete

26. Davivienda | 101m | 26 fl | Bogotá | Complete




Medellin

Cali

Cartagena

Barranquilla

Bucaramanga

​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Costa Rica*








*Costa Rica*








San José_____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Cuba*








*Cuba*








La Habana___________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Ecuador*








*Ecuador*









Quito_________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Guayaquil____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in El Salvador, Guatemala & Honduras*








*El Salvador*








San Salvador__________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​







*Guatemala*









1. Igvanas Tara | 110.83 m | 34 fl | San Pedro Sula | U/C



​









*Honduras*








Tegucigalpa__________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Mexico*








*Mexico*








Ciudad de Mexico____Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​Monterrey__________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​Guadalajara________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Nicaragua*








*Nicaragua*








Managua_____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Panama*








*Panama*








Ciudad de Panama___Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Paraguay*








*Paraguay*








Asunción______________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Peru*








*Peru*








Lima__________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Puerto Rico*








*Puerto Rico*








San Juan_____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Republica Dominicana*








*Rep. Dominicana*








Santo Domingo_______Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Uruguay*








*Uruguay*








Montevideo__________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Venezuela*








*Venezuela*









Caracas______________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Valencia______________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link
Maracaibo____________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*List of all 100m highrise buildings in Other Latin American Countries*

*Country* 

City________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​

*Country* 

City________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​

*Country* 

City________________Complete_____________T/O__________U/C_________Site Prep.__________Link​

...


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

brickellresidence said:


> For Mexico City and Sao paulo it will be more comfortable if the list is over 150m or at least 130m, we get lost counting all the 100m sprawled over the entire/many parts of city


Yes, I will try to put the most representatives whit the respective pic, and after 150 or 130 meter I will show a List.

Maybe the thread its a little bit abandoned, but I have some work to do, but I promise to keep it Updated.

Saludos!!​


----------

